# Quick Recovery Stories?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2006)

Hey everyone one night in early June 2005 I began to experience DP/DR like symptoms after taking a hit of pot the day before, but I didn't know what was wrong was at the time. I was really freaked out and had anxiety attacks, couldn't eat, diareah and I even threw up periodically. I also was experiencing severe allergies and used it as an excuse to go to the doctor, I was prescribed medication for them. Anyway I decided to use this time to confess my occasional pot smoking to see if it had any relations to the feelings I had been having (dream like state, always tired, feeling "burnt" or high), of course I was just told to stop and give it time. Anyway a few weeks later I went back for depression symptoms and was given the name of someone to talk to. I don't really believe in this kind of treatment so anyway I gave it time and after a week or two of calming down I forgot about the whole episode. About two weeks ago (5 months of no DP/DR symptoms) I smoked pot on two seperate occasions (very small amounts) and a week and a day after doing so I slowly began to start feeling strange again. Its been about ten days of these feelings... thats the story now here are my questions.

Would you blame the pot (not that I want to smoke anymore) even though it didn't kick in till a week or so later?

Are there any stories of DP/DR going away in a short period of time, IE a month or less?

Also I just thought I should add in I drank 1 - 2 times a week from pretty much July till this week.. haven't really been up to it given the current state. I don't have a problem or anything thats just a rough estimate since I usually only do it on weekends. Alcohol in no way has ever triggered my condition though in all that time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

In my opinion it does.What i think it does is someone is starting to get deppresed and the weed speeds the deppresion up so fast that your brain can't handle it.Thats my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2006)

In my opinion the pot helps it start.What i think it does is someone is starting to get deppresed and the weed speeds the deppresion up so fast that your brain can't handle it.Thats my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2006)

That seems to make sense to me, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

yeah i would say its the pot. it seems that these feelings only came about around when you smoked pot. I was a long term pot smoker until recently. I never got dp'ed from it, but it did make me extremely tired (i'd pass out while playing video games) and somewhat stupid. My dp wasn't triggered by pot, but after i became dp'ed everytime i smoked pot the dp feelings intensified greatly. Everytime i smoked i became extremely anxious, had muscle spasms headaches and looking in the mirror was freaky. it didn't seem like me. I even started getting halucinations when my eyes were closed after smoking. Naturally i have stopped. I have been depressed and slighly emotionless for a few years, maybe heavy pot smoking slowly caused my dp. I'd reccommend sticking to light drinking. Its harmless if you don't do anything stupid while drunk. If your last spisode lasted only a little while then this one will probably be slightly longer, but will go away i bet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

it's a lot worse for me after i smoke pot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2006)

a lot of the time people who recover from the pot induced dp/dr go on to smoke again, just to see if it will work but there is no such luck. I would say use common sense... if pot made you feel like that ... chances are it will do the same again. Dont trust marijuana


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2006)

But I've read about people who's been suffering from this, who moved to another Country, started new activities and hobbies and now can smoke more than ever.
It's not like the pot gives you dp/dr, it just trigger what's already build up in your psych I think.
Let's say you got a major memoryloss for the last year(where you also got DP/DR) and didn't remember having these things and were put 1year back in thinking and you blazed up, you would probably not get dp/dr. Anyone ?


----------



## Epiphany (Apr 28, 2006)

First time I ever tried pot (when I was 16) I had what I now think was a dp episode.

I had all the same strange feelings as I had with my dp but it only lasted for that night...next morning I was fine again.

The times I have tried pot since didn't give me that reaction at all so perhaps it is reliant on a lot of factors and everyone's own individual genetic makeup. I know some very heavy pot smokers who say they have never experienced anything like dp etc so personally I think that while drugs can be a trigger, you already have to be susceptible to this kind of condition.

I decided the first time I ever tried it that I hated the way pot made me feel...the couple of times I have tried it since were only to test if it would give me the same feeling but I have no desire to dabble with it again. I would rather not do anything that may induce the feeling of dp.


----------



## jasongitar1 (Jun 19, 2006)

Pot always caused my DP/DR in the most severe forms, I remember smoking it at 16, and literally went from reality to a dream like state where everything turned fake, it freaked the shit out of me the next day I was fine, but about a week later the DP came back but not as bad during the weed night, after a year of suffereing I finally came back to reality, thought I would experiment with pot again, same result but even worse, after about 4 years of suffering I gained reality back again, met a really hot chick that asked me to smoke just one hit, it thought hmm maybe it wont do anything, maybe I am over this, boom even worse so bad I wanted to jump off a building and kill myself, I have never felt anxiety, depression, DP/DR like that ever, and I have been suffering ever since about 6-7 years now after the last pot experience, pot may be the trigger only, but I will never touch the stuff ever again, being a musician it's tough cause your always around it, but if I see someone lighting up I am out of the room.


----------

